# PROBLEME PARTAGE VIA SMB



## vincenzo69100 (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème de partage via SAMBA entre mon Mac Pro et mon iBook G4.
Tous les deux sont sous MacOS X.5.6. 
J'ai partagé mon dossier utilisateur sur chaque machine, et depuis la commande "Se connecter au serveur", j'ai enregistré le chemin pour accéder au répertoire de l'autre Mac. 
L'authentification fonctionne bien, je peux voir le dossier de mon G4 sur le Mac Pro et inversement.

Le problème vient  de l'affichage des éléments dans le dossier partagé : en local sur ma machine A : tout est OK, mais à travers le réseau depuis ma machine B, certains répertoires sont renommés, ainsi que certains documents. (8 caractères avec un ~). La navigation dans ces répertoires n'est pas possible.

Si je passe par une fenêtre du Finder, et par la zone "partagé", où  mon autre machine apparait, je m'authentifie, et ca fonctionne correctement...

Je ne saisi pas la différence entre les deux méthodes.

Pour info, Appletalk est désactivé sur les deux machines.

Merci de vos lumières.

Cordialement,
Vincenzo69100


----------



## RDD (16 Mars 2009)

Je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit lié, mais en partage Samba, certains caractères sont interdits : parfaitement lisibles sur Mac ils sont remplacés par des hiéroglyphes sur Windows, notamment les caractères de la liste suivante :
?
[
]
/
\
=
+
<
>
;
:
"
,
|
*

Cela peut éventuellement parasiter ton partage. En ce qui me concerne j'avais dans un 1er temps renommé les fichiers, puis en utilisant *Sharepoints* le problème avait disparu.


----------



## vincenzo69100 (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le retour.
Effectivement, j'ai fait attention à ce que les noms de dossiers ne comportent ni accents, ni caractères spécifiques (un peu à la Windows), mais ca fait pareil, ainsi que le renommage des dossiers.
Réparation des autorisations : idem.
J'avais rencontré ce pb avec des partages entre OSX , OS9 et Pc et Sharepoint m'avait permis de corriger le pb.
Sachant que je n'ai que deux postes, Sharepoint ne m'apporte pas grand chose à mon sens surtout avec léopard.


----------



## RDD (16 Mars 2009)

Pourquoi utiliser un partage en samba si les deux postes sont des Mac ?


----------



## vincenzo69100 (16 Mars 2009)

J'ai remarqué que les débits étaient plus importants lors de la copie de fichiers avec SMB, plutôt qu'avec AFP
Ca me permettait d'utiliser dans la syntaxe : nom_machine/nom_partage avec SMB, alors qu'avec AFP, je suis obligé de passer par l'adresse IP, c'est moins fonctionnel
J'avais cru comprendre qu'Appletalk devait disparaitre justement au profit de Bonjour et SMB...


----------



## RDD (16 Mars 2009)

A priori la connection en afp peut également se faire avec le nom de la machine plutôt que l'adresse IP.  Cela dit une fois la connection réalisée avec l'adresse IP il suffit de créer un alias pour la mémoriser et réaliser les connections ultérieures avec un simple double-clic sur cette icône. Pour les différences de débit, ça ne m'avait pas frappé jusqu'à maintenant.

Est-ce qu'une connection en cifs résoudrait ton problème ? Personnellement j'utilise indifféremment smb ou cifs pour me connecter à un disque Raid en réseau, et je n'ai plus ces problèmes de caractères.

Sur cette page plus d'infos sur le protocole cifs avec notamment le point suivant : _"Unicode File Names:  File names can be in any character set, not just character sets designed for English or Western European languages."_


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2009)

Tout ça est bien gentil mais il s'agit de problèmes réseaux qu'il convient de traiter dans le forum Internet & Réseaux.

Le côté "8 caractères avec un ~" fait penser aux _noms DOS_ dans Ouinedoze ; ça ressemble donc à une option de Samba à activer/désactiver : "mangled names" dans le fichier de configuration de Samba _/etc/smb.conf_.


----------

